
White iPhone conversion kits land teenage entrepreneur in hot water - J3L2404
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/11/17/white-iphone-conversion-kits-land-teenage-entrepreneur-in-hot-wa/
======
dreyx
That is after the teenage kid from New York made $130,000 by converting black
iPhone 4s to white !

